# What do you think of crude or vulgar language?



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'm personally not into that sort of thing, and frankly it would be a turn off for me towards a romantic interest. Just feels superficial in real life conversation.


----------



## Carpe Vinum (Jan 22, 2017)

I agree with @Rebecca.M

When you swear all the time, you just sound ignorant.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Not much issues with foul language, fewer issues if we are close enough obviously. However crude/obscene jokes are in most cases turn-off for me.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Indifferent. I'm surprised people feel so strongly about this. Lol. People are so judgmental.


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Daiz said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's 2017, we have the internet and swear words have no significance anymore. Profanity is everywhere online and means almost nothing now (and I think this is how it should be). So when people treat certain words slang like it's a big deal, it makes them look silly and immature to me. "Sh*t" was a Bad Word when I was 10. We're not 10 anymore.
> 
> In answer to your question on when to use it if not in anger, I use it in everyday informal conversation with close friends or older people who have authority over me that also swear. If I'm angry, I probably won't do it unless I'm alone.


Well, I think we know where our disagreement lies then. I think it's immature to use it outside of a suitable context because using it like that has become a norm and therefore lost it's real meaning. 
While you claim it's immature to use it in what i'd call a suitable context because nowdays it's used everywhere therefore anywhere is a suitable context and using it in only a specific context would be the immature thing to do. 
Well I rarely resort to using MBTI to explain things, but that sounds like a very stereotypical INFP vs INFJ (Fi vs Fe) argument, so let's just leave it as it is because there won't be any agreement here ^^


----------



## Notanidealist (Jan 16, 2017)

For me, it's contextual. It's good when it's being used to mock unlawful authority, to create a sense of community, or simply to add color and metaphor to language, but bad when it's being shouted from a construction site to intimidate a woman, or shouted by a person in power at an underling to frighten them. It's all about the overall message, not the individual words that are used. 

I do find it a bit strange and rather superstitious that people still give such power to these words. The expression 'dropping the F-bomb', for example. How can a word possibly be anything like a bomb? Maybe it goes back to when cursing really meant wishing evil to befall someone.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I lean towards I don't like it, but I don't care when other people use the word: "fuck", like i have no problem with swearing, but I don't like it when people are rude.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

Endologic said:


>


lol. I forgot the Brits - no one says c8u7nt quite like the cockney.

(although I don't think tucker is, just trying to make the link here)


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

That's why i swear xD fuck you all!!


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

TheJ said:


> Well, I think we know where our disagreement lies then. I think it's immature to use it outside of a suitable context because using it like that has become a norm and therefore lost it's real meaning.
> While you claim it's immature to use it in what i'd call a suitable context because nowdays it's used everywhere therefore anywhere is a suitable context and using it in only a specific context would be the immature thing to do.
> Well I rarely resort to using MBTI to explain things, but that sounds like a very stereotypical INFP vs INFJ (Fi vs Fe) argument, so let's just leave it as it is because there won't be any agreement here ^^


Lol, I'm sorry, I get a bit aggressive over this topic for some reason. I apologise if I made you feel uncomfortable. Interesting that you say this is a Fi vs Fe argument. I'm still trying to get my head around the difference between them!

I guess I get mad about this because so many people I know who DO reserve swearing for anger seem to think they're better than others? Someone in this thread said swearing is a sign of poor upbringing and that mentality just annoys me because, like, so what? A poor upbringing doesn't make for a weak character. _Judging_ someone for their upbringing, though, does (imo). And people who avoid bad language in some kind of attempt to separate themselves from "the rabble" just repulse me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I tend to associate with people who use swear words. But it is fun for them. My friend would say, "I'm can't go a day without swearing." I used to laugh at it all the time, watching things like Gordon Ramsay made swearing funny. When people swear when they are angry it comes off as a joke a lot. It's not as funny as it used to be when I was a kid. "What the f?" and "what the heck?" What's the difference? My friends tend to swear, but I mostly do not. I use the euphemisms, like "heck." If I do it is usually rare, and something like "what the hell?" I consider that to be swearing. I rarely use the f-word, never say "bitch" or "bastard." In my stories I have used swear words very sparingly to create effect at certain moments. Though interestingly, "cunt" is considered the worst word of all. It doesn't sound very bad to me at all. I wouldn't use it normally, but I have no problem mentioning how I find it to be inoffensive. No other use for it though.

Racist jokes are not original. My friend used to like them as a child, but now he kind of face palms when he hears one. They are not really funny anymore. There are "free speech advocates" who say we need to be able to use the N-word. You can, there's just very little reason to. It's just offensive and has no other purpose.

Sex jokes bother me. I tend to ignore them. Sometimes I read these text messages and people just say, "wanna f***?" Is this the way people initiate sexual acts? It seems indecent.

Sometimes females liberally use vulgar language. They are expected to be pure and clean. So some of them want to be different and they do it I incessantly. That gets annoying sometimes, but not all females more like specific cases. But I don't associate vulgarity with class. If anything, I am a people's champ. I hate upper-class people and "classiness" which just translate to restriction and uptightness. I am more likely to respect a thug shouting obscenities than a prim and proper high-stander. Those people are the absolute worst.


----------

